# Going to court/celebration day



## Danni91 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi there, our little one has lived with us for about a month now and we are loving it, just wondered how long you had to wait from
Putting the application in, to actually officially attend court adopt your child? 

Thank you


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Congratulations ten weeks is the earliest x


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

It depends on which court you put your papers into, the court we used for our son gave his SW 12 weeks to submit his paper work, our SW was surprised he had been given so long as she said it's normally around the 6 weeks they are given. So we submitted our papers in January, our hearing was beginning of June, the paperwork we got back from the court with date stated that the judge had said that what ever happened she would be granting our AO on that date, it also included a date for our Celebration hearing at our local Court which was for the beginning of July, so from submitting to celebration 6 months.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

10 weeks is the soonest but as you have a 12 week review some sw recommend waiting till then. Little man moved in in June, we submitted our paperwork and application to SS in September but they didn't get it to court till begining of December. First hearing was mid december and Final hearing should have been end of jan. unfortunately we had major complications that result in a big delay and order was eventually granted a few weeks ago. Our celebration hearing date is the end of may.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi   

We submitted our application after 10 weeks in December. Directions hearing was March where birth mum showed up and contested. Therefore second directs hearing was held 5 weeks later in April where her appeal request was rejected. Final hearing is now next week and paperwork says that a celebration hearing will be held 3-6 weeks after the making of an adoption order. If we guess at June then it'll be 6 months after submitting initial papers and 9 months since little pink came home. Hoping so anyway


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi
We are submitting our forms in a few weeks and hoping for a swift process through the court and a date in the summer for a lovely celebration party!   

I was just wondering, those who have already been to court, what did you do for a celebration and how many people came to court with you?


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

We just had immediate family and our SW at Celebration hearing, then went to restuarant in the afternoon. As our son was school age we made him an album of his day that he took into school the next day, and in the afternoon we took party food into school and he had a party with his classmates.

On the weekend we had a very large BBQ, for all our family and friends, we decorated up all the garden with bunting and big posters and banners that we made and had a bouncy castle for all the kids, later on into the evening, all the big kids seem to enjoy it too!!


----------

